
Show HN: Onemoment – Social Platform to share your thoughts anonymously to world - powerdreamlabs
http://www.onemoment.live
======
forgotmypw17
I question the actual anonymity provided by this service if it does not even
let me in without enabling geolocation...

\---

Error: The Geolocation service failed. Please provide the browser permission
to access location in Settings. RELOAD Access Denied! Don't miss all that fun.
Please check settings and provide permission.

Access Denied! Don't miss all that fun. Please check settings and provide
permission.

info

my_location

settings_voice This website needs location and microphone access to provide
you the complete experience. We use cookies to analyze website traffic and
optimize your website experience. This website doesn't provide any
personalized experience or deliver tailored advertising to you. The data
collected doesn't include any user identification information. By accepting
our use of cookies, and giving access to your device's location and
microphone, you agree to our terms to allow the website to publish your data
publicly.

Disclaimer: One Moment does not endorse any beliefs or products. Views,
opinions shared on the platform are solely created by the users and One Moment
does not claim any ownership or responsibility for it. All content provided on
this platform is for informational purposes only. The platform will not be
liable for any losses, injuries, or damages from the display or use of the
data. For details please read our privacy policy & terms of use.

------
powerdreamlabs
This is an initiative to mark the moment with your voice. Let history be your
witness. A platform that helps you share your thoughts anonymously to the
world, tagged to your geo location.

------
r13race
I believe sometime anonymity empowers one to speak their mind out and
eventually be a part of the change that seeks to benefit the millions. This
platform provides the tools to everybody to speak their thoughts and share
their feelings. I like the ease of use that this platform provides.

